# What to do instead of Silly String



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I am doing a small Trick or Treat ( 4 doors ) at our Party, I planned to do Silly String at the last door, when they knocked on the door they would get shot with Silly String, and than get a can for themselves. Looking into it it appears to be toxic to dogs, I have 3 and can't be watching to make sure they don't eat any.

Looking for a similar idea.

First door they have to do a 'Trick' have a couple ideas for them if they don't have their own
2nd door, not sure yet, in a dark corner
3rd door have a Bowl with the fake hand on the bottom and the real hand in the bowl in a black glove
4th and final door - Trailer - was going to do the silly string

So far for 'Treats' I have King Size Candy Bars, Halloween Pez dispensers. Play Doh & Planters nuts. Thinking of Popcorn Balls or mini 'Cheetos'. Have some cheap plastic Halloween toys to bag up with the nuts.

Any help for ideas for the 2nd & 4th door would be Great!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

We did confetti shooters at a party for the kids and that was a lot of fun. You could shoot the confetti when they open the door and then buy extra cartridges so they can have fun doing it too. We told the kids not close range or in the face, but the confetti spray comes out very gentle. http://www.omniglow.com/direct/omni...-ct-six-shot-refillable-confetti-shooter.html


----------



## trevelle (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Natascha,

In case you still want to consider using SILLY STRING for your 4th door, SILLY STRING Brand Spray Streamer is non-toxic and safe for kids, pets and the environment. There are many knock-off aerosol string products on the market. ALL of them except for the SILLY STRING brand are made overseas, and yes, some of them may be toxic. The SILLY STRING brand is the only aerosol string that is made in the USA. And it's 100% safe if used as directed. If you'd like to know more about SILLY STRING, you can visit the offical SILLY STRING website at silly-string.com.

Best,
Tom Revelle
Brand Manager
SILLY STRING Products


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm, methinks trevelle is a spammer... Now that's creepy. We get some spam around here, to be sure... But usually it's random. This seems to be... Spam with a purpose. Like I said, creepy.

I like dawnski's confetti idea. It's also easier to clean. I know for a fact that silly string can stain things... Like the ceiling. Yeah, I've done it before. Mom was MAD. Confetti can just be vacuumed up, easy peasy.


----------



## trevelle (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi stormygirl84,

I'm not a spammer. I work for SILLY STRING and simply wanted to clarify for Natascha that the SILLY STRING brand of aerosol string isn't toxic to pets. That's all. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------

